# Exhaust Problems. Need Help



## 05PTGOAT (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a 6.0 with a torquer v2 cam, long tubes, catless mids. I Just went and had flowmaster 44's installed. Now i cant stand how it sounds. Its real pingy and kinda sounds like a v6. Any options on how to help it? Or maybe goin with a different muffler? Spintech?


'


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

flowmasters=junk spintech=AWESOME






...listen


----------



## 05PTGOAT (Jun 8, 2009)

Is that the spintech super pro street? The ones that u can but in a kit that are 4x6x9?


----------

